

The Road to 100 Signups - jamesknelson
http://jamesknelson.com/the-road-to-one-hundred-signups/

======
prabodhw96
what was @amyhoy's advice?

~~~
jamesknelson
To focus on being "crispy", i.e. short and to the point. Can't find a blog
about it, but she wrote about it in "Just Fucking Ship":
[https://unicornfree.com/just-fucking-ship](https://unicornfree.com/just-
fucking-ship)

